# Ragdoll Male Adoption Urgent



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Grace Haven Cat Rescue has been asked to try and find this beautiful Ragdoll boy a new home.

He is 4years old, excellent health, more info to follow but he is an urgent case due to a new baby arriving soon.

Yes I know new baby out with the cat, but can we please share this as he is now extremely urgent.

Thankyou

Homecheck and adoption fee of £50 is required.

He is currently in Scarbrough area.


Please please share this boy as much as you can, I cant stress enough how urgent he needs a new family.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i have a lady interested and he would be an indoor cat with supervised access to the garden. we will need transport to get him to wolverhampton though


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Where in Scarborough is he?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just waiting for details of an address to collect from.

Thankyou to this wonderful lady who is giving 2 ragdolls a lovely home.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

A massive THANK YOU to nightkitten for the kind transport offer. xxx

To CG for finding a home and home checking. xxx

To the lovely lady who has offered a wonderful home for both Ragdolls. xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> A massive THANK YOU to nightkitten for the kind transport offer. xxx
> 
> *To CG for finding a home and home checking. xxx*
> 
> To the lovely lady who has offered a wonderful home for both Ragdolls. xxx


It's a pleasure CC. I can't believe that i have always wanted a ragdoll and never had the chance of owning one. Now two come along at once and i can't have them. It's just my luck
They will have a lovely home though and it's nice that they can stay together x


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Only just seen this thread, thank you to CC cats galore and nightkitten, for all your help,only need 2 bengals rehoming now, beautiful cats in beautiful condition, will add pics, but must go together
PICS NOT COMING ON WILL TRY AGAIN


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Here is one will add the other soon


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Snow Bengal, must go with brown sptted as sisters always lived together


----------

